# Changing VISA type from 189 to 190



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a question. If i get an invitation for 189 and after that i want to apply for NSW SS - 190 - is that possible.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

N.Ali said:


> I have a question. If i get an invitation for 189 and after that i want to apply for NSW SS - 190 - is that possible.


*Hello N.Ali,*

Once you receive an invitation from SkillSelect, you will have *60 days* to make a valid visa application online, before the invitation expires. 

*Until your invite expires, you cannot receive another invitation.*

189 invites are sent out on the 1st and 3rd Monday of each month and are based on points that you have claimed - applicant with highest points are invited first. For applicants with equal number of points, EOIs with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

190 invites through a State or territory Nomination by via SkillSelect means that you will be issued an invitation to apply for a visa as soon as you are nominated, rather than having to wait for a scheduled invitation round to take place.

You can edit your submitted EOI prior to receiving an invite through SkillSelect.

But if you alter details that results in a change in your points score, then your effective date of submission of EOI would change to date when you made these changes

Even if you have already submitted an EOI for an 189 visa, you can still update your EOI to show your interest in applying for a 190 visa though State or Territory sponsorship.

While filling out EOI - you can opt for one or both of 189 and 190 in an EOI - but you cannot receive invite for both 189 and 190.

Both invite process work separately. *SkillSelect automatically suspends access to an EOI when it sends an invitation. *

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks for detailed reply...


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

why you want to switch from 189 to NSW190?
I got invitation of NSW190, but i am thinking switch to 189, cause 189 has no imitation on first 2 years.


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> why you want to switch from 189 to NSW190?
> I got invitation of NSW190, but i am thinking switch to 189, cause 189 has no imitation on first 2 years.


Processing time my friend. For pakistan being a HR country, it will take more than 12 month to process the application after assignment of CO if you applied under 189. whereas it will take around 4-6 months in 190.

Did any one have an idea regarding the processing time for getting NSW SS.?????


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

N.Ali said:


> Processing time my friend. For pakistan being a HR country, it will take more than 12 month to process the application after assignment of CO if you applied under 189. whereas it will take around 4-6 months in 190.
> 
> Did any one have an idea regarding the processing time for getting NSW SS.?????


Hey

I am in the same scenario
I already received the invite but looking at the never ending SC for pakistanis
thinking to chose the 190.
what u did ?>


----------

